# Having a ball



## VisExp (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been having fun lately turning spheres.  In the picture are poplar, cherry, mesquite, birch and splated sweetgum.

I got the the spalted sweetgum from GaryMGg last year, thanks Gary!







I enjoying turning these spheres so much that I’ve decided to start a small wood collection. Rather than keep my collection in flat square samples I’m going to turn mine into spheres! One of the nice things about the spheres is that they show off the end, face and side grain in a small area. They also look so cool and feel so good to hold!

 If anyone else is doing this already or is interested in starting, let me know. If you’re interested in trading wood to make spheres or trading the spheres themselves let me know. I find a nice size piece of wood to start with is 3″ x 3″ x 4 1/2″.

I posted an article on my blog on turning a sphere.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cool! That sweet gum is awesome.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 25, 2009)

Man, oh man, those are awesome.
I've got a lot more of that sweet gum -- it's a Florida tree that makes a mess :biggrin:
Great use Keith.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 25, 2009)

Keith,
Those are great and you have a great tutorial on your blog... hope you don't mind, but I  copied it and converted to a PDF for my files.... I keep files of all the great tutorials I find for future reference.  I'll print this also for my paper files I keep in the shop for reference.  

I agree with everyone on the spalted sweetgum....


----------



## bitshird (Feb 25, 2009)

Keith the spheres are awesome.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Feb 25, 2009)

Would you, by chance, be a fan of the Woodturning Workshop?  :wink:


----------



## dkarcher (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome Keith! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wolftat (Feb 25, 2009)

I just can't seem to get them round, even my basketball has a flat spot.


----------



## mitchm (Feb 25, 2009)

Keith, those are stunning!!! Wish I could get my turned marbles so nice and round! :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 25, 2009)

Way cool Keith


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 25, 2009)

much talent..superb tool control & a great "eye"


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent Keith:wink:

Now you know the next step is Puzzle Spheres, just don't tell Dawn:tongue: or she'll be mad at me:biggrin:


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Feb 25, 2009)

Keith,

Nice looking spheres.  I feel the same way about eggs - fun to turn and hold.


----------



## mitchm (Feb 25, 2009)

PenTurnerfromMaine said:


> Keith,
> 
> Nice looking spheres. I feel the same way about eggs - fun to turn and hold.


 
......wonder if Ed is gona comment on this one....... :biggrin:


----------



## pipecrafter (Feb 25, 2009)

That awesome!  My kids would go nuts over wooden spheres - especially spalted ones!


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 25, 2009)

The look great and the tutorial is awesome.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 25, 2009)

PenTurnerfromMaine 	 		 		Keith,

Nice looking spheres.  I feel the same way about eggs - fun to turn and hold.

pipecrafter 	 		 		That awesome!  My kids would go nuts over wooden spheres - 
especially spalted ones! 	


Those of you who have young children who view the site, recognize I really 

PASSED ONE UP

for you.

It's a family site!!​


----------



## mitchm (Feb 25, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Those of you who have young children who view the site, recognize I really​
> PASSED ONE UP​
> for you.​
> It's a family site!!​


 
....and here I have been waiting, anticipating, holding my breath.....YOU OWE ME!!! :rain: :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, Mitch,

I have a reputation to keep up.

But, Jeff gets a kick out of me going right up to the edge, but not falling into the hole.  I try to live up to his "expectations".


----------



## mitchm (Feb 25, 2009)

Well Ed, suppose it depends on the size of the hole! :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments folks :biggrin:



ozmandus said:


> hope you don't mind, but I  copied it and converted to a PDF for my files..



Not at all.  It'll be a lot easier to print a PDF to take out to the shop than it would be to take your monitor out there :biggrin:



Art Fuldodger said:


> Would you, by chance, be a fan of the Woodturning Workshop?  :wink:



I haven't heard of the Woodturning Workshop, sounds like a PBS series.  I'm sure it wouldn't take much for me to become a fan.




ed4copies said:


> Jeff gets a kick out of me going right up to the edge, but not falling into the hole.  I try to live up to his "expectations".



Funny you should mention that.  Since I've started turning these there have been a lot of comments from my wife.  Most of them are reminiscent of a certain Saturday Night Live skit :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent, Thank you Keith.  Your sphere's look very desirable?  don't know how to comment..I bookmarked the file.  Now you have to start scrolling some aluminum into them..get busy!


----------



## george (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW !!!
They look great. As soon as I have some time, I will try to make something similar. But i guess it will last for ever before I make something of this quality. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 25, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Excellent, Thank you Keith. 'Your sphere's look very desirable?' don't know how to comment..I bookmarked the file. Now you have to start scrolling some aluminum into them..get busy!


Now I bet that wasn't the 1st time he's heard that one!!!

Gonna get a copy of the article and save it for ref. :biggrin: Thanks.

Great job....(no more comments) !!!!


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Feb 25, 2009)

VisExp said:


> I haven't heard of the Woodturning Workshop, sounds like a PBS series.  I'm sure it wouldn't take much for me to become a fan.



I just wondered because Sunday's show was on turning spheres, and the fellow teaching how to do it mentioned that he has a wood collection... as spheres.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 25, 2009)

Pretty nifty!

There's a "wood collector" group that exhibits at the woodworking show, and they have a huge collection of eggs.

I like the spheres as well, and it is a nice way to display a piece of wood!
Are you using a finish, or just sanding smooth?

Thanks for showin' them to us!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW I love them so simple yet so elegant.Very nice job,Victor


----------



## VisExp (Feb 25, 2009)

MDWine said:


> Are you using a finish, or just sanding smooth?



John I'm hesitant to answer this but I like to wax them


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 25, 2009)

VisExp said:


> John I'm hesitant to answer this but I like to wax them


 
No wonder they looked so smooth!! :biggrin:


----------

